# Chicken Broth question



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Hoping some kitchen knowledgeable people can answer this one for me:

1) I'm going to a friends place for lobster tonight & will be cooking an extra one to eat later. Besides stinky poo, would it be ok to give my hedgie a SMALL amount when I eat the second one?

2) As I'm having a treat tonight, I'd like to give my hedgie a treat. I have some low salt chicken broth in the fridge I want to add a touch to her food. Catch is I'm suppose to leave for supper around 6 and will not return until about midnight. She normally get's up about 3 for a snack & then wakes up (if I'm not home) around 730 for supper & to start running. If I had a touch of broth to her food, how long can it sit out? Am I entering a danger zone with this timeline? Googling chicken broth, everything comes up about a 2 hr span. Thoughts?


----------



## hihihishite (Jan 12, 2010)

I feel bad no one answered your questions. =\ Probably because it's so unconventional.

1) I don't think lobster is an issue, though I have not tried it myself.

2) For human consumption, the broth can be left out a little longer, but not too much without bacterial growth. If you have a strong stomach it's not an issue. Animals tend to have stronger stomachs so it should probably be fine. However to be safe 2-3 hours sounds reasonable.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I agree and the lobster seems like it will be fine as long as there isn't any seasoning added to it  A couple of hours should be fine for the food the only thing is Im not sure of is if the salt in the chicken broth would be ok.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks for the help. I ended up trusting my gut. Sylvie licked the lobster juice off my pants that night but wasn't interestedin actually eating any.

She loved the broth though (which is very low salt). I seperated and freezed it into little baggies to add to her foor. She's now on a diet & doesn't get as much food of the stuff she eats. The chicken broth seems to work though for tricking her to eat the low fat stuff


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Could the fat from the chicken broth make the lowfat catfood fatter than what the high fat catfood is?


----------

